# Chaos Dwarves



## Emte (May 17, 2010)

I recently looked through a box of my old models, and found that I had a squad of the plastic chaos dwarf models theres 8 or 10 of them with axes and a hobgoblin wolfrider I do not need these models so was wondering how much these would be worth (models are painted). 

I have looked on ebay to get some idea but the prices seem to be a bit all over the place, any ideas would be helpfull.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

All the chaos dwarf range goes for a fairly high price.
Hobgoblins tend to fetch a higher price than basic tall hats as many people prefer to convert their own dwarves.
you should get around £10-15 for the dwarfs and around £5 for the wolf rider.


----------



## Emte (May 17, 2010)

ok thanks for the info


----------

